# Buying a wedding dress...?



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all, 

My predicament is and to give you some context… 

My partner and I had planned to get married in Italy in June 2011. Of course we are now required to get married before our move to AD in Dec. Our plan B all along should we the move come about was to have a very small (somewhat secret!) civil ceremony here in the UK before we go, we wont exchange rings here!… And have a ‘blessing’ and celebration, exchanging the rings etc in Italy with all our friends and family to witness! I have spoken to the wedding planner and this is fine, it will even look like a legal ceremony to all, same building, vows, etc… This is us will be our real celebration and another chance to promise our love to one another. (sorry if made anyone feel sick!) 

I was hoping to lose a few pounds (13 to be exact!) before I look for wedding dresses!

The questions is  do I buy the dress here in the UK before we move, or is there a good choice available in Dubai (thinking Dubai will be better than AD!) Wanting nothing too elaborate, something somewhat understated. 

Any thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Get it made in Dubai, lots of good dressmakers in Satwa and will cost a fraction of the price of a wedding dress in UK


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry my mistake..? How do I delete this thread? Bit of a duplication!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hether24 said:


> Sorry my mistake..? How do I delete this thread? Bit of a duplication!


I think I've sorted it out


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Get it made in Dubai, lots of good dressmakers in Satwa and will cost a fraction of the price of a wedding dress in UK


Thanks! My dad (who's of course paying) will certainly opt for that option! 

Any shops you can browse for off the peg dresses, thinking to at least get some ideas of what suits me?!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

hether24 said:


> Thanks! My dad (who's of course paying) will certainly opt for that option!
> 
> Any shops you can browse for off the peg dresses, thinking to at least get some ideas of what suits me?!


Saks in Burjuman have a nice collection which caters for less over the top palates. There are also a number of shops along Jumeirah Beach Road. 
I would personally avoid Deira, which is full of shops, but seem to have more very elaborate dresses with the bling factor being a common element.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

That is good reading,I like this


----------

